# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Guide THE Most Broken Class In WOTLK Classic (Guide)

## advanta

I made this video to show how broken fire mage is in WOTLK classic and also show some exploits, some
of which weren't possible in OG wrath.

----------

